# End of Summer Bonus



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 8, 2011)

Call during this month (September) to bank your 2012 or 2013 week

A start date within the location and time frames listed qualifies

We'll turn your Week into Weeks

Receive 3 Weeks on deposit-1Regular Week & 2 Bonus Weeks

Both your Bonus Weeks will have a 120 day booking window

Deposit:
*Coastal* weeks with arrival dates between May-October
*Desert* weeks with arrival dates between January-April and October-December
*Mountain* weeks with arrival dates between January-March and November-December.

_There are other restrictions_. Please email me so I can email you the special offer. This offer expires 9/31/11 

away@platinuminterchange.com

__________________


----------

